# hanging deer temp.



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Gun season opens here Sat. and the temp. is going to be 50deg.
We can our deer meat. Would it hurt to bone it out then freeze it till after season. I think 50 temps might not be cold enough to hang. 
We always can the meat later in the winter when nothing is going on.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

50's is too warm, for sure.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

50Âº during the kill day is OK. Mid or low 30s to hang overnight is OK. 50Âº second day not OK. Skin and butcher second day. Both are easier when it's had an overnight to cool and dry. 

Freezing in big hunks are almost automatic for canning meat. Since I'm no long able to hunt, my venison comes from others in the family. If a whole deer isn't an option, a quarter from one and quarter from another may not be convenient or worthwhile to pick up fresh when it may mean 70 miles one way. When all get together at Christmas somewhere in between, that's when I get the venison in big frozen chunks and most of that is canned or ground. 

Martin


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

We had warm temps opening day in MO this year.

Worst part was the flies! We got our two opening day deer quartered out and on ice fast!


Tim


----------

